# Outboard repair frustration! Help!



## Fishchaser (Apr 21, 2012)

Well to say I am frustrated with my outboard situation might be an understatement. Fishing season is upon us and still cant get my outboard to run properly. If you care to read on here is the short story.

Early last season my boat ran perfect. I have a 2001 Johnson 115 Ocean Pro. Around late summer last year, I noticed the motor starting to smoke alot (oil smoke) and it would die out in idle or slow trolling where it would smoke the worst. I noticed that the bulb would not pump up as fast as it had in the past. When I parked the boat in the garage with it tilted in up position, I began to notice that oily fuel had ran out of the front of the motor and onto my rear boat deck. It had not done this previously in the past. I also noticed that it begin to leak black sooty oil out of the foot/prop exhaust, that would fall out onto my garage floor if I tilted the motor in the down position for any length of time. There would be approximately a cup of the black oil on my garage floor. I then contacted a marine mechanic that has supposedly been in the business many years. I took the boat to him and advised him of the problem I was having in order for him to diagnose the problem and fix it. I also had him change out the water pump and install a new corrostion bar on the foot skeg. After having the boat a week he calls me and advises me that my problem was a bad VRO. I give him the go ahead to install a new one ($475). He then calls me days later and advises me that he has fixed the problem and my boat is ready for pickup. $900 later I am on the way home with my boat (3 hour drive round trip). I get home to find that my boat is having the same problems. Motor is still smoking like crazy and will not hardly run. It stranded me and my family for several hours until I could call someone to come get us. Thank God we were not in the ocean. This tells me that more than likely the problem was not my VRO ($475). According to my service manual there are several test that the mechanic could have performed that would have eliminated the VRO as the problem. I tried to let the mechanic borrow my service manual and he says "No, I dont need that". I then pull the cowling off and also notice that one the spring type hose clamps on the fuel line that goes into the VRO is not connected and is loose about halfway down the fuel line. I also notice that the two lower fiberglass cowling panels of my motor (one on left and one on right), appear as they have been placed on the concrete shop floor where the mechanic and someone must have played kick ball with them. They were scratched to hell and back and my motor looked practically brand new. 
So I am now stumped and do not know what to do. I must get this problem or over oiling issue fixed as fishing season is upon me. Does anyone know what this issue may be or have any ideals of how to fix or troubleshoot this issue? I guess I am also looking for another certified marine mechanic in the Marianna/Panama city area, to give another shot at fixing this problem if I cant fix it. Any help would be apprieciated please!:help:


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

What should be done first is a compression check followed by making sure the plugs are correct. I would also do a vacuum test on the fuel system just before the VRO to see how much resistance is in the line. If it is lower than 1 inch of vacuum, I would look for leaks. If it is higher than 4 or 5 at idle, I would check all the fuel lines for break down and restrictions along with the anti siphon valve on the fuel tank. One other test while the gauge is hooked up is to pinch off the fuel line before the gauge and see if the VRO will generate about 10 inches of vacuum. If it does not, the pump is bad. There are several other things to do, but do not want to get too long in description. If you want some direction on doing the tests, give me a shout.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Let Double "D" look at it. Do a search on here for his refferences.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Rip the VRO off and premix fuel and oil. End of problems.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like ethanol has crudded up the floats and needle valve on the carbs. The float is stuck and is flooding the bowl.

Remove, clean, and replace the carbs.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Your problem is an air leak somewhere on the suction side of the fuel line. It causes the VRO to pump faster in an attempt to get fuel thus pumping a lot more oil through the system. That is also why the bulb takes longer to pump up.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Dang, you guys are good.


----------



## Fishchaser (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the reply's. I plan to work on it today and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

I would highly recommend pulling 1 or 2 plugs out and check for oil fouling. the plugs maybe bad (post pic on here so we can check them out) because of the vro issue. I would clean them up. If your pulling all them out might as well run a compression check. Never hurts to over eliminate issues  I wonder do these mechanics not run the motor and verify that the issue is fixed?? All I can say is document pictures document pictures document you get it...:yes:


----------

